# Help identify and kill weed



## txk42 (Apr 22, 2020)

I


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Can you take a photo of it in the lawn as it sits.


----------



## txk42 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have a decent size back yard and have dug out at least a hundred there pretty small but root sticks out of ground and in some cases goes into the ground at least 12 inches, tried round up a few weeks back but no luck


----------



## txk42 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Looks to me like it's St. John's Wart / Goatweed.

It's a broadleaf, so some good 2-4-D will kill it and not harm your lawn.


----------



## txk42 (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes looks very similar to Texas Goatweed.


----------

